# The perfect ADV mod



## Skollie (6/11/15)

So im looking for a new mod to add to my collection. I have my cloud chasing kit. but its waaay tooo big for every day use.

So this is what i would like?

Small and compact.

single battery or lipo is fine

usb port for firmware updates (and a company that will actually send updates i.e differnt types of wire for temp control)

temp control. with ss already would be ideal

thats it i guess? 

Also if it is locally stocked that would be the best ofc

i like the d2 but it doesn't run anything other than Nickle

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## VapeSnow (6/11/15)

CapeVapeConnection said:


> So im looking for a new mod to add to my collection. I have my cloud chasing kit. but its waaay tooo big for every day use.
> 
> So this is what i would like?
> 
> ...


Buddy get the Evic Vtc mini. Latest firmware version you get 75watts and temp control with nickle, titanium and SS. Awesome little mod and battery life is very good.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Skollie (6/11/15)

VapeSnow said:


> Buddy get the Evic Vtc mini. Latest firmware version you get 75watts and temp control with nickle, titanium and SS. Awesome little mod and battery life is very good.


I had the normal evic vt a while ago. so you say the new one is good? sweet ill give it a look.

and decent build quality and such.

I was looking at the freakshow tiny.

as it is a great looking mod. but no word on ss compatibility. otherwise that would be my first choice


----------



## Skollie (6/11/15)

VapeSnow said:


> Buddy get the Evic Vtc mini. Latest firmware version you get 75watts and temp control with nickle, titanium and SS. Awesome little mod and battery life is very good.



Do you know who has one with the latest firmware? in south africa. as it cant update i dont want to mistakenly get the wrong one.


----------



## VapeSnow (6/11/15)

CapeVapeConnection said:


> I had the normal evic vt a while ago. so you say the new one is good? sweet ill give it a look.
> 
> and decent build quality and such.
> 
> ...


Evic vtc mini is very well build and good quality. I also like the look of the freakshow tiny but only reason i did not get one is due to the positive pin you have to adjust manually. Cant believe they did not add a floating pin!!!!


----------



## Skollie (6/11/15)

CapeVapeConnection said:


> Do you know who has one with the latest firmware? in south africa. as it cant update i dont want to mistakenly get the wrong one.


Sorryi just read it is firmware upgradeable


----------



## VapeSnow (6/11/15)

CapeVapeConnection said:


> Do you know who has one with the latest firmware? in south africa. as it cant update i dont want to mistakenly get the wrong one.


@Sirvape has stock of the black one and thats the one i also bought. 

The firmware you have to update but its so simple and very quick. 

You can download it here and its only 4meg big. 

http://www.joyetech.com/mvr-software/?sid=155


----------



## Skollie (6/11/15)

VapeSnow said:


> Evic vtc mini is very well build and good quality. I also like the look of the freakshow tiny but only reason i did not get one is due to the positive pin you have to adjust manually. Cant believe they did not add a floating pin!!!!


I know! that was one of my main issues with it.... but as i will be running a single tank most of the time i wasn't sure this would be an issue. i use my xcube 2 for drippers and such as i need way more power


----------



## VapeSnow (6/11/15)

CapeVapeConnection said:


> I know! that was one of my main issues with it.... but as i will be running a single tank most of the time i wasn't sure this would be an issue. i use my xcube 2 for drippers and such as i need way more power


I would go for the evic vtc mini. Im a type of vaper that always buy big box mods of the power and battery life you get from them. 

I decided I need a small mod as im always on the road so i went for this mod of its size but all i can say im totally impressed with this mod. Hits hard and battery life is insane.


----------



## Skollie (6/11/15)

VapeSnow said:


> I would go for the evic vtc mini. Im a type of vaper that always buy big box mods of the power and battery life you get from them.
> 
> I decided I need a small mod as im always on the road so i went for this mod of its size but all i can say im totally impressed with this mod. Hits hard and battery life is insane.



Great. it looks promising and it comes in at a nice price. and does the temp control function as it is meant to?

Great now to sell my tfv4 as its going to have some serious overhang on that tiny device haha


----------



## VapeSnow (6/11/15)

CapeVapeConnection said:


> Great. it looks promising and it comes in at a nice price. and does the temp control function as it is meant to?
> 
> Great now to sell my tfv4 as its going to have some serious overhang on that tiny device haha


No buddy 22mm tanks sit nice on this mod. Im using a UD Bellus on it.


----------



## VapeSnow (6/11/15)

VapeSnow said:


> No buddy 22mm tanks sit nice on this mod. Im using a UD Bellus on it.


Would you like a picture


----------



## Skollie (6/11/15)

VapeSnow said:


> No buddy 22mm tanks sit nice on this mod. Im using a UD Bellus on it.


yeah im ging for the cthulhu v2. haha yeah i know. but the tfv4 is 24.5 i think. its huuuuuge


----------



## VapeSnow (6/11/15)

CapeVapeConnection said:


> yeah im ging for the cthulhu v2. haha yeah i know. but the tfv4 is 24.5 i think. its huuuuuge


Had one. I hope they fixed the quality control on them as the one i had was K@k quality.


----------



## Skollie (6/11/15)

VapeSnow said:


> Had one. I hope they fixed the quality control on them as the one i had was K@k quality.



they apparently fixed the machining on the next run as in after they made the black version.


----------



## Skollie (6/11/15)

VapeSnow said:


> Had one. I hope they fixed the quality control on them as the one i had was K@k quality.


I just like the interchangeable build decks.


----------



## zadiac (6/11/15)

Trust me, get a Mutation X MT-RTA. Mine has arrived. I'll be posting my thoughts on it soon.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Skollie (6/11/15)

zadiac said:


> Trust me, get a Mutation X MT-RTA. Mine has arrived. I'll be posting my thoughts on it soon.


It looks boring  i like the interchangeable decks. So i can build tripple dual. single. and with the juice control i can change those decks with a full tank when ever i please. i love my tfv4 its awesome but yeah. just too wide for most mods.


----------



## Chilli (6/11/15)

Where can I find the firmware update for the Smok M80?


----------



## zadiac (6/11/15)

CapeVapeConnection said:


> It looks boring  i like the interchangeable decks. So i can build tripple dual. single. and with the juice control i can change those decks with a full tank when ever i please. i love my tfv4 its awesome but yeah. just too wide for most mods.



How it looks is not important to me. That it gives a satisfying vape without problems is. If this tank doesn't work for me, it will be the last one that I buy. So far the only thing that gives me that satisfying vape without problems is my VR Woodmod squonker with my Pollux atty. If need be, I'll get a second one.


----------



## Skollie (6/11/15)

zadiac said:


> How it looks is not important to me. That it gives a satisfying vape without problems is. If this tank doesn't work for me, it will be the last one that I buy. So far the only thing that gives me that satisfying vape without problems is my VR Woodmod squonker with my Pollux atty. If need be, I'll get a second one.


NO i mean feature wise it looks pretty standard. i will check out a review soon and see what makes it unique or special.


----------



## zadiac (6/11/15)

The deck. It's unique. Far from standard.


----------



## Skollie (6/11/15)

zadiac said:


> The deck. It's unique. Far from standard.


Large post holes? 
RDA kinda style deck? ill wait for the review im keen to check it out. link me in when you do )


----------



## zadiac (6/11/15)

CapeVapeConnection said:


> Large post holes?
> RDA kinda style deck? ill wait for the review im keen to check it out. link me in when you do )



Look at some pictures of it on google. The juice channels is unique. No other RTA have juice channels like that and also the juice feeding holes are huge. If wicked correctly, it will be the perfect tank. Just hope the airflow will be adequate.


----------



## Skollie (6/11/15)

zadiac said:


> Look at some pictures of it on google. The juice channels is unique. No other RTA have juice channels like that and also the juice feeding holes are huge. If wicked correctly, it will be the perfect tank. Just hope the airflow will be adequate.


i see i see  it should be able to chuuuuuuuuck! if it had a twin post four hole design i would be sold! that way you could chuck them big coils in there. but yeah it looks awesome. the air holes look huge as well. waiting on the review


----------

